# New to Snowblowers! Need help with older models!



## Chris.S (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello all!
It's my first post on the forum and I'm amazed at wealth of knowledge! 
So after breaking our backs for decades, dad and I finally decided that we could each use a snowblower. 
Problem is, the one with tracks needs a new carburetor and the sticker with the model number has faded. Anyone have any ideas as to what model it may be?
It was built by Noma Canadiana and the one without tracks was also made in Canada with model number being C944.52950 thanks to the manual.
Here they are and we appreciate any and all help:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello chris, welcome to *SBF!!* you should be able to find a carb on ebay pretty cheap but I'm not sure if the tracks are still avalable


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to SBF. Try comparing the two engines you have there. Check the numbers on the engines themselves, and search for the carb you need based on that.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Welcome Chris! First off, nice snowblowers. Got to love stuff with tracks. Nice shop BTW with the metal lathe you can make your own carb stuff,LOL:biggrin: Just kidding, here's a link to some helpful engine number locators:Engine Identification - Tecumseh Snow king,Tecumseh Model Number Identification | Tecumseh Carburetor Guide


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Chris, welcome aboard!!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Chris :white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## Chris.S (Nov 17, 2015)

Thank you all for the help! 
Appreciate the complements on the shop, I'll pass it on to the old man!
On top of the engines it's written 143 and appear to be identical. 
They are both 8hp to boot!
I'll try to lift the top cover off tonight and see if I find any numbers.
Carbs look similar but the throttle assembly is different.
Plans for them are to get them running for the season, complete tare down in the spring, fix what the bean counters skimped on and bed liner paint the bodies.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

You're getting close.
You may have to unscrew the power plug to get the rest.
This picture is of mine, but with all this we can get you what you need to know including perhaps what year it was made.


----------



## Chris.S (Nov 17, 2015)

Awesome dbert!
The one on wheels is 143-696062 SER-91870.
The one on tracks is 143-796022 SER-8272D.
Thank you!
I also wonder if I could hook up a light to each snow blower?

Edit: dbert, how's the DeLorean project going?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Chris.S said:


> Awesome dbert!
> The one on wheels is 143-696062 SER-91870.
> The one on tracks is 143-796022 SER-8272D.
> Thank you!
> I also wonder if I could hook up a light to each snow blower?


143.696062 = Tecumseh HM80-155171F
143.796022 = Tecumseh HM80-155309N

Do you have any wires or small connectors up underneath the gas tank?
Some snowblowers cane with an alternator but no light, but not many



Chris.S said:


> Awesome dbert!
> Edit: dbert, how's the DeLorean project going?


Thank you for asking. I' got some significant time in on it over the weekend.
Life has been crazier than ever.
Getting the undercarriage ready to get repainted. 
Lets see what the upcoming weekend brings.


----------



## Chris.S (Nov 17, 2015)

Thank you for the help!
I assume based on the fact that they are both HM80 engines that they also take the same carb?

Do these machines use a positive or negative ground?

Also, with the Tecumseh numbers you gave me, how can I find more info on them?
Glad to hear the DeLorean has been coming along nicely! 
Keep us posted with pics!

Edited to add: wish I knew what model Craftsman the tracked one was.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome chris, the wheeled blower is a roper , the trac is murray. Both blowers Ayp. (american yard products) Ayp bought roper


----------



## Chris.S (Nov 17, 2015)

So I did a little search on Google, the one with tracks needs carburetor 632334A and the one with wheels needs 632111. Looking around on the Web, it appears that they are interchangeable. 
Are they or is my Googlefu out for lunch?


----------



## PolarNorth (Sep 7, 2015)

Your Googlefu is true Chris, the replacement carbs are one in the same upon my research as well. _For what it's worth_, I've always had good luck with the Oregon brand of replacement carbs.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Chris.S said:


> The one on wheels is 143-696062 SER-*9*1870.
> The one on tracks is 143-796022 SER-*8*272D.


Forgot to mention that the engine on the Noma with the wheels (which is the coolest of the two in my opinion) was made in the middle of a year ending in 9 and the engine on the tracked Murray was made in the fall of a year ending with a 8.
Does 1979 and 1988 seem reasonable?



Chris.S said:


> it appears that they are interchangeable.


Agreed


----------



## Chris.S (Nov 17, 2015)

My favorite is the one on wheels and that's why she mine!
As for the one on tracks, it says "Noma Canadiana" on the wheels that guide the tracks.
Was it still made by Murray? 
1979 and 1988 seem to be about right on terms of looks!


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Sorry I meant the "Roper with wheels" in my post above. 
I think I think Noma was acquired by Murray (and then Murray to Briggs and Stratton).
I could be wrong.


----------



## Chris.S (Nov 17, 2015)

I ordered two 632334A carbs of eBay and I also noticed that the governer link on the tracked blower is feels like mush. Any ideas?

I wonder how many cc the engines are?
I know more cc do not necessarily equal more hp and vice versa.
Edited to add: If my Googlefu is true, then they are 318cc!
Seems to be that nowadays the trusty and simple hp rating went the way of the dodo...

Edited to add: upon taking off the bottom plate of the tracked model so that I could have a gander at the transmission, I found a faded sticker with the numbers SC8032478, serial number perhaps?


----------



## Chris.S (Nov 17, 2015)

Here's what I found about the HM80:

https://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/html/engine-specs/tecumseh/features/hm80.jpg

Is an in line fuel filter a good idea?

Anyone ever mount an air filter to one of these?
If so, how?

Mufflers are kind of burnt up and rusty so, I'm thinking about welding up a stainless header to replace. It should spit fire nicely at night!
I'm in he city and dad's in the suburbs so no real need for a spark arrestor. 
Thoughts?


----------



## Chris.S (Nov 17, 2015)

What kind of oil would be best for these engines?
The manual states 5w30.
Funny thing is that the manual states to use 5w20 under 32°F (0°C), I'll be storing it outside in a car port and I don't foresee myself needing to use a snowblower very much above 32°F (0°C). The weather here can drop to well below 0°F (-17.5°C) for a couple of weeks at a time and the manual states to use 5w10. 
Would simply using high mileage 5w20 be a wise overall compromise?


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

There's probably a dude down the block from u with a Engine sitting in his garage that would be happy to GIVE it to you. I did, to stranger I saw on here. alas, we don't know where you are. 
If only there was some way to display a users location, oh well. Good luck with those.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Came in late on this one. The wheeled one does look to be a Roper design. The track unit, check out drilling and tapping the hubs for grease zerks. It will help them rusting onto the axels. I've worked on only a couple of them in the past. I did look at a manual some time back. Looks like you can swap out wheels for the tracks if you ever have the need.
Just FYI.


----------



## Chris.S (Nov 17, 2015)

Rob711 said:


> There's probably a dude down the block from u with a Engine sitting in his garage that would be happy to GIVE it to you. I did, to stranger I saw on here. alas, we don't know where you are.
> If only there was some way to display a users location, oh well. Good luck with those.


I wish it were that kind of neighborhood.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Myself, 0W40. But any thin synthetic would be a good choice.

In line fuel filter always a good idea.

Air filter, not a good idea. It can ice up and kill the engine. Same what the wind slaps you in the face with the discharge on occasion that snow can get to the air filter and plug it.

I'd get a muffler. For me the quieter the engine the more attention I can pay to a car coming up on me or something wearing out on the machine.








With our small engines that power walk-behind lawn mowers, pressure washers, tillers, and other specific applications, Briggs & Stratton uses gross torque ratings to measure the engine’s power rather than horsepower. 
While horsepower has been traditionally been used for these applications to measure engine power, torque values are not new for engines. Gross Torque is the immediate twisting force required to turn a blade or pump at a given moment. Thus, torque is the way to measure the rotational force a machine can produce - i.e. exactly what a walk behind mower does as it cuts grass or a pressure washer as it pumps water - and a more accurate way to describe the capability or job capacity of an engine.
However, horsepower is still used to measure the power of our larger engines. These models are often used in applications such as a riding mower engines that may require power to be distributed to multiple areas of the equipment (such as transmission, wheels, hydraulics, etc.).


----------

